# Auto AK47 x Lowryder 2



## kytsam (Feb 23, 2011)

*Hey guy's and girl's... thought i would start a grow journal none of you will no me as i am new to the site.

But i would like to show use my grow's from now till harvest and plenty more to go unfortunely this isnt from seed, Plant's are around about 19 day's old from potting or 23 day's old from germination.

This is the only and today's pic's i have tooking of them i am growing 20 feminized.

Hope use enjoy this grow journal and keep checking back ​**
What im currently useing

600 w HPS With Digital Ballast
250 w CFL 

John Ennes #2 Soil
Perlite

Bio Bizz Grow
Bio Bizz Bloom
Bio Bizz Alg-A-Mic

Advanced Nutrients 
Carbo Load
Hammerhead
Big Bud

11 litre Pots

Need Anymore info ask 

*​


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 23, 2011)

:welcome: green mojo to help em start


----------



## kytsam (Feb 23, 2011)

Ty


----------



## kytsam (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey people thought i would post up more pics been 4 days since last 1 and u can see the difference enjoy



 




 




 



Plants are around 25 Days old:hubba:


----------



## my my (Feb 27, 2011)

Your babies are looking good!
I am growing some low life  fem auto ak47 x lowrider beans currently.

how big is your room, and what kind of lighing are going to be using?

I'll be tuning in checking in on your Girls!
Best of luck.
My My


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 27, 2011)

kytsam said:
			
		

> Hey people thought i would post up more pics been 4 days since last 1 and u can see the difference enjoy
> Plants are around 25 Days old:hubba:


 
Plants look good kytsam.  I like how all of the growth is uniform, almost like each plant is a mirror image of the next.  Good luck with the grow!
-SSF-


----------



## StoneyBud (Feb 27, 2011)

Great looking plants, Kytsam. Nice compact growth and they look very healthy.

I'd love to hear about your whole grow setup.

Welcome to MP! :smoke1:


----------



## kytsam (Feb 27, 2011)

my my said:
			
		

> Your babies are looking good!
> I am growing some low life fem auto ak47 x lowrider beans currently.
> 
> how big is your room, and what kind of lighing are going to be using?
> ...


 
Hey... this be my 2nd auto flower grow so just getting into it.. the plants are in a attic but i sorta have a certain part of it boxed off for the plants.

i am useing a 600 w hps and 250 cfl on 24/0
thanks for comments guys


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 27, 2011)

niice :aok: looks like they are gonna be bushes


----------



## my my (Feb 27, 2011)

I am just a rookie at this myself. I only have 4 going and could only amagine how much space 20 would take!:holysheep: 
Thanks for sharing!  
My My


----------



## kytsam (Feb 28, 2011)

This grow area is new to me being in an attic the mylar u see is what i got with my growtent which was 8ft high 6 ft wide and 4 ft deep but that tent went to another place were i have another 10 feminized ak47 they are only about 10 days old so about 2 weeks behind these 1's u will see more going in from seed within the next week or so need to keep this cycle going  will keep everyone updated as the plants progress thanks for stopping in and takeing the time to respond and leave comments


----------



## kytsam (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey guys.... had big problems today checked out the grow and found two plants lieing on there side with 0 live in them ive never seen this problem in my life the plants looked asif they had been cut from the bottom of the plant there was a slice in the middle of it and it had made the plant tilt over the other plant was the exact them

so i decided to look about to see if i could find any reason to what had happened to them wen i lifted 1 of the pots up there was a big *** mother ******* queen bee humping the **** out of the bottom of my plant what should i do could this have also brought pollen into the grow room ?? i just dont no wat to do any advise people would be appreciated


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 1, 2011)

you have bees in your grow room??? 

get everything out - kill bees, clean EVERYTHING, wait and make sure they dont come back, then resume business


----------



## kytsam (Mar 1, 2011)

i did i killed the bee that i find hideing and i think its came threw the roof tiles somewhere the plants have start putting pistils out big time so dont really want to stop them over a bee i have 18 survived plants... but what my ? was this the bee that took out 2 of my plants or is this maybe some sort of disease setting in  idn


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 1, 2011)

about your question - Personally I have never heard of a disease that does that kind of damage, or does it that quickly. I think its the bees doing.


----------



## kytsam (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey guys this a pic i took the day any ideas on what this problem might be all these problem's have only happened within the last few days i dont like the look of the way that leave is curling


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 2, 2011)

what is your watering schedule?


----------



## kytsam (Mar 2, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> what is your watering schedule?


 
Every 2/3 days i give them a hit of

2ml Grow
2ml Bloom (Only Started This Yesterday)

8 Litres of water mixed between the nuts

So really what im doing is giveing 4 Plants was (5) a 2 litre between them every 2/3 days depending on how dry the soil may be which would have the above amount of food in it


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 2, 2011)

seems like a good watering schedule...maybe a little too much depending on your pots/drainage. some people only water once a week.
I was thinking it was a watering problem, idk though


----------



## kytsam (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey guy's been pretty busy just managed to get more pics today for use when get home will post the pics, had to purchase some alg-a-mic due to me not realising that i needed it when useing a light mix soil duh!!!


----------



## nova564t (Mar 8, 2011)

Your pics are not loaded to this site, this is against site rules.


----------



## kytsam (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok how do i load them to the site???


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 8, 2011)

kytsam said:
			
		

> Ok how do i load them to the site???



After clicking on the little paper clip, use what is shown here:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=660366&postcount=24

First, click on either "quote" or "reply" and click on the "advanced" button if there is one, and then click on the little paper clip:


----------



## kytsam (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey all, some new pictures for u all to look at i think the plants are around 35 day's old now would like it to be bigger than what they are but i also think my 600 w bulb is done because it no longer has that orange glow it did have it just looks like a normal light be replaceing that this friday hopefully that will help them along.

Couple has wee bit of nute burn but not to bad can be fixed but thats about all i can say but as far as bud arms go 1 of them is going crazy must have about 15 loveing it these wee plants go crazy underneath there leaves


----------



## kytsam (Mar 10, 2011)

Will post an update next week guys, does any1 no of a site to buy a 600 w bulb?


----------



## babysnakess (Mar 10, 2011)

Do what I do, go to ebay, plug in 600 watt hps bulbs and buy the cheapest ones.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 12, 2011)

babysnakess said:
			
		

> Do what I do, go to ebay, plug in 600 watt hps bulbs and buy the cheapest ones.


thats what i did to. i got a wicked 600hps dimmable  aircooled system for 300$


----------



## kytsam (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey.. i got the bulb yesterday and put it in the bulb cost me £35 which is around 50 60$ big investment power plant super hps ment to also increase yeild by 10% so we will see what happen's, will give use all a photo update next week, was in yesterday seeing the plants and the tops of them are starting to push out the pistil's so cant wait the plant's are at least half way threw there life cycle now feeding them

2.5ml Grow
3ml Bloom
2ml Alg-A-Mic

(Per 2 Litre Water)

Introduce Big Bud in next feed

Also tied 1 plant down yesterday as this plant instead of haveing 2 branch arm's this has 3 growing has has 3 leaves instead oof 2 lol mad has done since it was a baby it now has so many arms on the 1 side its makein the plant tilt to the side thats weighing more so ive made this 1 ,like a project the lower arm of the plant is just about a 1cm higher than the main cola itself so hopeing this 1 will go mentle after a bit of training


----------



## kytsam (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey everyone, Update of the ladie's think there doing well considering we had another visitor just pop in was a wasp lol but i'm not to botherd the hole there comeing threw is blocked

The biggest plant size in height is around 40 cm , the smallest is around 20 cm

These plant's can grow up to 70 cm so i'm hopeing i might get close or even the 70 of them

Got some picture's for you be good for some1 to give responce if they think i could do anything to this crop that could make it better in anyway or if they think i'm doing anything wrong please inform cus i'm open to learn anything new and with cannabis i love learning thing's


On one of these pic's look's like some trichomes forming on the leave's


----------



## kytsam (Mar 19, 2011)

Update for anyone who is tuneing in and watching this journal.


----------



## woodydude (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Kitsam,
first time I have had a peek at your journal.
Some nice looking plants you got there, lots of green mojo for you.

I notice you bought a new hps bulb, most people I know tend to go with either a Sunmaster or Grolux dual spectrum bulbs, I think you may find them a little cheaper than the bulb you bought and since they are dual spectrum, they have that bit of blue spectrum that would be great for the early weeks with auto's.

I would suggest trying to flatten out your Mylar as it looses its reflective quality if it is not completely flat, it looses so much that flat white paint is more reflective. I have seen people use velcro to fix it to walls which makes it easier for cleaning.

Hope you solved the problem with the bee, never heard of that before, a pothead bee!!! Whodathunkit!.

Stay frosty dude. W


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 20, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> Hope you solved the problem with the bee, never heard of that before, a pothead bee!!! Whodathunkit!


 
It was getting a BUZZ! The bee's buzz must have worn off and he was refueling. hahahahaa :doh:


----------



## kytsam (Mar 20, 2011)

Lmao it was haveing a blast of a time lol the wasp i ended up getting was flying around the hps bulb then power diveing into the middle of the plants and they are really really bushy babys i was high and i couldnt atop laughing... i checked it out and for what ive read and heard that it's not a bad thing there comeing in to treat them as guests lol they need cough up some rent charges


Thanks man i'll try get that mylar straightd up and made tighter


----------



## kytsam (Mar 22, 2011)

Plants are 48 Day's old

:hubba: Couple more pics today plant's are over 2 ft most of them i have 1 wee cabbage lol

The 1 i tied down has seriously got bushy as hell!!

Also think have a nute problem anyone no what the problem with the tips going yellow????


----------



## kytsam (Mar 30, 2011)

56 Day's Old! Update

Hi all, think these babie's are not going to be finished by 70 day's they just keep growing and wont stop lol tallest is around 3ft tall:holysheep:  now pretty big dwarf's  lol heres a couple of pics for you of the bud that has formed on them so far mmmm cant wait to smoke some of this **** busting to get knocked outa my seat by some gddd weeddd:hubba:


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.Autoflower said:
			
		

> thats what i did to. i got a wicked 600hps dimmable  aircooled system for 300$



GO to a distributing company, I got my 1000's with hortilux bulbs and the ballast which are switchable for 225$ each, spent the extra money on a light mover for 195$


----------



## kytsam (Mar 30, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> GO to a distributing company, I got my 1000's with hortilux bulbs and the ballast which are switchable for 225$ each, spent the extra money on a light mover for 195$


 
Thanks man i'll look into that after this grow could do with 2 1000's for my next grow gonna do 50 Auto Northern Lights


----------



## kytsam (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm starting to worry for a weak yeild anyone no of a reason why these plants dont seem to be produceing that much bud or trics at this stage...:-s little bit worryed now only ment to be 13 days left...


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 1, 2011)

Your plants look good Kytsam, ive heard they can double in the last week. hang in there mate mojo to help em finish :aok:


----------



## kytsam (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank's Moses, never grew this strain before so dont no what to expect from it.. but suppose patience is virtue you've made me feel alot better


----------



## my my (Apr 1, 2011)

Sam, your girls are looking nice. I just got done runnng some.
Mine were said to be 70 day beans.
I ran mine 72 days, then flushed for 10 more days.
In hind sight, I probably should have ran them a extra 7-10 days before i started the flush. 
I think that would have helped my yeild.
But i am currently just eye balling it and guessing. 
Regardless they are looking Nice!

My My


----------



## kytsam (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi MyMy, what was the yeild from your's man? I will be happy to produce an oz a plant any less and i think i'll be disppointed, i dont think they will finish by day 70 either... 1 of the plant's has just started pistals so it looks to be about week or 2 behind the other 17, but apart from that i'm happy with grouth from these babie's but i'm sure time will tell what i get from these babie's do another photo update at day 63, Any1 any idea's for some new bean's good yeilder's & High on thc level, has any grew the delicious seeds II Diavolo been looking at them and heard a friend say they are extremely quick at growing and produceing the good's


----------



## my my (Apr 2, 2011)

Pretty much it is still hanging to dry. Should be able to start jaring tomorrow (Sunday)..
Wow you have 17 going... 
I planned to update my G/J after i have gotten a weight from my 4 Girls i had going.

My My


----------



## kytsam (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice i'll check into your gj in next day or two and see what your yeild was, i have 18 in total plants going did have 20 but 2 died


----------



## my my (Apr 2, 2011)

going by my ak's Sam.. i had 4 of them in a 4 ft X 4 ft room. and to be honest, i don't know how i could have stuffed anymore in there..
and looking back... It may sound dumb, but i think 2 in that room would have been plenty. and I'm sure that would have also up-ed my yield.
Sticks in my head, about **More plants don't mean more weed**.
But hey, i am just a rookie,and made my share of mistakes. 
However i also have 32 pages of notes on this 1 grow. 
Trying a little different approach this go around.

My My


:48:


----------



## kytsam (Apr 2, 2011)

my my said:
			
		

> **More plants don't mean more weed**.


 
Well thats true but i did have a grow tent before and it was 8ft high by 6ft wide by 4ft deep you could fit around 30 40 big plants in there no probs but unfortunely i damaged it lol... but yea ur plants looked well man thought u would off got more of them by looking at them.. but hey there's always next time for more improvement's be makeing some myself


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 2, 2011)

kytsam said:
			
		

> Well thats true but i did have a grow tent before and it was 8ft high by 6ft wide by 4ft deep you could fit around 30 40 big plants in there no probs...


 
I guess it depends on what you call "big plants".

I use 4' x 6' grow rooms. I grow 4 to 8 medium sized plants in there and it fills the room from top to bottom, side to side.

30 or 40 plants that size would fill a room 10 times that size.

What in the world are you calling "big plants" ?

Not busting your chops man, just trying to understand what you've said.


----------



## kytsam (Apr 2, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I guess it depends on what you call "big plants".
> 
> I use 4' x 6' grow rooms. I grow 4 to 8 medium sized plants in there and it fills the room from top to bottom, side to side.
> 
> ...


 
Lol i call plants that u have to germinate veg n flower big plants and plants that are autoflower small plants maybe not be true but its my way of saying it


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 2, 2011)

kytsam said:
			
		

> Lol i call plants that u have to germinate veg n flower big plants and plants that are autoflower small plants maybe not be true but its my way of saying it


 
Thanks man. I see how you're looking at it, but I don't think you're looking at it in a realistic manner.

Some auto-flowering MJ plants can be as tall as 5 feet.

You can germinate-veg-flower one to a final height of 20 inches.

I like to use the more common way of explaining size as expressed in "feet or inches tall". That way, none of the newbies will get all twisted up in how they "see" it.


----------



## kytsam (Apr 2, 2011)

Understand Man i'll be more specific next time when posting


----------



## kytsam (Apr 3, 2011)

60 Day's Old!!

Quick update guy's took some more snaps today defently going to let them go longer than what is said some pistals are starting to go amber but dont have a microscope to check out the crystal's sure we see how it goes enjoy the pics


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 3, 2011)

What's not to like? I see very smokable weed happening! :smoke1:


----------



## kytsam (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol true sometime's i expect more from what i do, it's just the bud's dont feel dense at all just feel's like **** load of pistals hairs watever which i dont like normally i feel solid bud:-s but dont no se how it goes still 10 days untill the 70 day but might go over but alot could happen untill then.


----------



## kytsam (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys was just wanting to no can i trim these plants down like take a load of the fan leaves off as there is loads and its holding back the light getting threw to them lower branchs...?? or will that stress the plant


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 4, 2011)

kytsam said:
			
		

> Hey guys was just wanting to no can i trim these plants down like take a load of the fan leaves off as there is loads and its holding back the light getting threw to them lower branchs...?? or will that stress the plant


 
The light that hits the fan leaves is used by the entire plant, not just where the leaf is.

Every leaf you take off will lower the growth of your plant, not help it.

NEVER remove fan leaves unless they are a MINIMUM of 50% dead.

Removing leaves to make the plant grow better is like a runner cutting off his legs to make himself weigh less so he can run faster.


----------



## kytsam (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks stoney, that help's alot.. there's a few leaves at the very bottom that is and was droppy and all crispy had died i removed that but i wanted to ask to see about that i was just trying to show all the bud to the light but ill just try and bend the leaves down under carefully and make bit more room for them. became very bushy plants and veryy leavey


----------



## my my (Apr 4, 2011)

Sam i know it sounds messed up. 
But those leaves are important to get the light. NOT the Buds... 
Yea, i was surprised about that info as well.

And like yours are doing. the buds i havrested are not thick dense buds, but more just flowers..

I'm thinking that this must be a trait of the AK  Auto strain...
But i am no pro by a long shot..

Im trying some non femmed or auto's this next (current) grow.  
My outdoor grows in the past always had nice thick dense buds. But i never grew a Auto before?
My My


----------



## kytsam (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey mymy yea learn some good info when needed cause if i didnt no that i would of took the leaves off as there's too many to think of lol and im sure u no the feeling... yea well i have only did one other auto which was lowryder 2 is was my last grow they had dense buds so it defently must be something to do with the ak strain, but then ive seen sme nice fat buds on ak strain but dont no no expert lol beginner myself really


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 4, 2011)

kytsam said:
			
		

> Thanks stoney, that help's alot.. there's a few leaves at the very bottom that is and was droppy and all crispy had died i removed that but i wanted to ask to see about that i was just trying to show all the bud to the light but ill just try and bend the leaves down under carefully and make bit more room for them. became very bushy plants and veryy leavey


 
You're trying to defeat the very thing the plant has done to gain maximum light. The plant will grow, locate and turn the leaves to maximize the available light for the plant. If you move the leaves, again, you're doing more harm than good. The plant has those leaves where it needs them.

Micro-managing the plants will do more harm than good. Keep them healthy, maximize the amount of light and nutrients available and let the plant grow as it will.

If you need to maximize your growing area with less plants, then use LST and HST to redirect the plant growth to unused areas, but once the plant has grown leaves in its final growing area for each branch, let it be.


----------



## kytsam (Apr 4, 2011)

:ccc: Good info stoney appreciated


----------



## jungle (Apr 4, 2011)

as far as the microscope goes, theres a cheap one at radio shack, its small and easy to use......less than 15 dollars.....maybe you've been told already?


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's what that scope looks like:


----------



## kytsam (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey guy's im from ireland so no radioshack lol but i will get looking on buying one thanks


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 5, 2011)

kytsam said:
			
		

> Hey guy's im from ireland so no radioshack lol but i will get looking on buying one thanks


 
Hey Kytsam, here's one that will send it to you in Ireland:

*pixmania.ie/ie/uk/1892980/art/radioshack/illuminated-mini-microsco.html*


----------



## kytsam (Apr 5, 2011)

jungle said:
			
		

> as far as the microscope goes, theres a cheap one at radio shack, its small and easy to use......less than 15 dollars.....maybe you've been told already?


 


			
				stoneybud said:
			
		

> Hey Kytsam, here's one that will send it to you in Ireland:
> 
> *pixmania.ie/ie/uk/1892980/art/radioshack/illuminated-mini-microsco.html*


 


*Thanks guys will be ordering one friday  so what do i look for exactly crystals to be half amber and half clear???*


----------



## my my (Apr 5, 2011)

somewhere there is a sticky, and pics.
Basically what you will see looks like pin heads (or mushrooms) anyway they go.
Clear- cloudy-Amber.
More Amber generally means more of a kick back put your feet up, or take a nap. However that also helps pain... bottom line is personally preferance..


----------



## kytsam (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks mymy i no what i'll be looking out for give use all a photo update at day 65 :0 cant wait now just for a smoke hate buying it at ridiculous price's lol


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 6, 2011)

kytsam said:
			
		

> Thanks mymy i no what i'll be looking out for give use all a photo update at day 65 :0 cant wait now just for a smoke hate buying it at ridiculous price's lol


I know the street weed is too high dollar! They need to quit messing around and go full legalization for adults! 21 or older with ID; just like beer and liquor! No pictures? ostpicsworthless:

EDIT: Sorry, just went back to page 2 and realized you had some pictures... Update!?


----------



## kytsam (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi gixxer thanks for stopping by, the pics are on pages 2 & 3 the pics of page 1 were not uploaded correctly by me untill pointed out by someone have another pic update at day 65 tomorrow

And the weed over here is £220 for an oz!!! so... thats around 350 400$? way bad prices in the uk

It was proven by a scientist that cocaine and extacsy has less chance of killing you than alcohol & cigsss but yet the goverment can display these items for sale and sell to anyone over the age of 18 they are a joke!!


----------



## kytsam (Apr 7, 2011)

Day 64!!

Hey guy's couldnt resist in doing an update today lol check out the pic's im loveing the way there going for it now check out the mad looking leave,loveing the crystals the bud is starting to take shape and become more dense than flowering which im thankful for i got that hps as close as i could today to help make them more dense hopeing for a good yeild from this crop going to order that microscope tonight thanks for finding that for me stoney enjoy the pics guys


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 7, 2011)

kytsam said:
			
		

> ...going to order that microscope tonight thanks for finding that for me stoney...


 
You're very welcome kytsam! You're gonna love using it!

It's best to clip a TINY bit of tiny leaf that is right up next to a bud. Then put it on a nice white sheet of paper and use the microscope on it. If you clip too big of a piece, it won't be as easy to look at. 

Practice on some waste stuff from the very bottom of the plant first until you get the hang of it.

Good luck man!


----------



## kytsam (Apr 7, 2011)

Nps man will do ill let u no how i get on when it arrive's proberly monday


----------



## my my (Apr 7, 2011)

Looking good Sam


----------



## kytsam (Apr 8, 2011)

thanks my my, they have grew in last few days so this see how they go for next 5 days to reach there 70 target


----------



## jesuse (Apr 8, 2011)

kytsam youl get a scope from any maplin elctronic shop for 9 pound budy im just over the water from you lowryder2 is a great strain it stinks when cured i felt the high was grate and worked the mind./ nice plants good work it same **** over hear 60pounds a harypoter shoking rip off cunts


----------



## kytsam (Apr 8, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> kytsam youl get a scope from any maplin elctronic shop for 9 pound budy im just over the water from you lowryder2 is a great strain it stinks when cured i felt the high was grate and worked the mind./ nice plants good work it same **** over hear 60pounds a harypoter shoking rip off cunts


 
Ns mate its gd stuff like ive grew lowryder 2 was very gd smoke my mrs had 1 j of it and went to bed lol, aye prices are bad thats what turned me to growing my own  better that way your not smokeing sprayed **** that wreaks your chest cant wait to harvest this lot smokeing cheese atm but its 230£ an oz fs and id smoke that in a week r so

this is actully my 2nd auto grow i other strains ive grew only include whiteberry,whitewidow,ice,critical,skunk1,lowryder2, there the only strains ive been successful at so still kinda new to this but been doing it around 2 n so years now


----------



## jesuse (Apr 8, 2011)

im takeing it out doors this year in a big way plenty ay autos and a few regular for sep oct harvet been reserching it and edit are pullin good amounts out doors uk just a thout ./peace


----------



## kytsam (Apr 8, 2011)

ill look into that not never did outside so it would be an experience.


----------



## jesuse (Apr 11, 2011)

fk me budy you should get yerself a ak47 coupel ay browning 9mm some granades and go to town with these dudes start up your own crew[no religuse] and take it to ther front doors they would have to kill me and mine and i know they probly would i know how things roll at your end i thout glasgow was bad but this is a piss take yous are liveing in fear of your stash in your own home take a leaf out jhon gilligan and fight them all for a small man he made a big impact


----------



## kytsam (Apr 11, 2011)

They dont come in packs m8


----------



## jesuse (Apr 11, 2011)

i get wot your saying balls theo uk,usa wee make this deal bout terist in afghan and pakiestan but your country been full of them for aslong as iv been on this planet 1 thing im sure in life is the world would be a beter place if ther was no religin im mean they peeps that worship that big elephant with the ten arms an legs av got it right if weer gona belive in aw this god palava then wee should at least be a bit creativ


----------



## my my (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear the bad news Sam!
But, at least you will have something to smoke. Might not be the best tasting, but at least you know it wasnt sprayed with poison..

Sounds like your next grow needs to be in your own home. and i would follow rule #1..   Don't tell ANYONE....


----------



## kytsam (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey my my yea i will defently be doing it in my own home now, tryed some of it tonight still damp tho so quick dryed joby which is hardsh anyway but overall got high cant really say what sort of high cause i no it aint be flushed n it annoys me lol, and that is my normal rules my my but thats what you get for trusting a friend eh, my next grow will only be 5 plants so anyone any suggestions for my new seeds going to get them this weekend and start them at home with there daddy where they belong lol


----------



## my my (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm growing some testers for a friend now..
I did buy some from the Tude last big special they had not to long ago.
I went away from the Auto this time, As i would like to try my hand at clones.
I wish you best of luck this go around. Sorry i can't give you much advise on what to pick next to grow!?
But will be happy to know how things go for you.
Stay Well.


----------



## kytsam (Apr 12, 2011)

my my said:
			
		

> I'm growing some testers for a friend now..
> I did buy some from the Tude last big special they had not to long ago.
> I went away from the Auto this time, As i would like to try my hand at clones.
> I wish you best of luck this go around. Sorry i can't give you much advise on what to pick next to grow!?
> ...


 
Thanks my my and same to you man keep use all updated untill the next 1 over n out lol


----------



## PieceOfGanja (Jun 14, 2011)

Ahhh man, I'm also from Northern Ireland. The fuckin paramilitries got you? thats bullshit kinda makes me worried about my own grow which im planning on starting in a week or 2.
I feel for you bro ;/


----------

